# Heading Out West!!



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

So at the end of the month I'll be out in Colorado for a couple days. First time ever out fishing out west, I'm so excited! Unfortunately, it's not a fishing trip, but there is NO WAY I'm heading out there without fishing gear. I think we'll be there(the Denver area) for about 4-5 days, so my goal is to get some fishing in at least 2-3 days. Anyone have any experience fishing out there? 

Boulder, Clear, South Platte, Big Thompson, and a bunch of other streams are all on the radar. One of my goals is to get a greenback cutty, but probably won't be able to get in a lot of hiking so I'll see how that goes. Any fly shops you guys reccommend? Thanks. I can't wait!


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

I've done a bit of fishing in Colorado and it can be great. I've visited Colorado in several years though.

I would recommend finding out where all the wild fires burned and make sure that your fishing in a watershed that wasn't burned. Runoff from fire fighting can really mess up a river for years afterward.

In the end, fish where you can and make the best of it. Have fun.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

I have fly fished Wyoming, Montana and Colorado quite a lot while on elk bowhunts. Grasshopper paterns are really hard to beat from now thru fall. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah I looked into where all the fires were(are?) and I think I should be alright for the most part. One of the days I'm heading up to RMNP for greenbacks so I should be fine there. 

Oh and I have been tyin up some hoppers too, can't beat those explosive strikes.

Only 15 more days to go!


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Nick,
We will be out there from Aug 1 through the 5th. I have a great friend, Steve Schweitzer, who wrote a fly fishing guide to RMNP. I will be on a backpack trip up the Pear Lake trail. There is so much good fishing in the park that it is ridiculous. 
Check out rmflyfisher on youtube. Josh Rickard is a friend and a good guy. You can see a video from my trip from last year here:http://youtu.be/lxq1pDkBzBQ
I would also look at Steve's website:http://www.flyfishingrmnp.com/book.html
If you go into the park to fish, get there early to beat the traffic on the roads. Stimulator patterns, ants, hoppers, caddis, adams, and pink san juans for the park. You won't want to come home. 
Check out Kirk's fly shop in Estes Park as well.
Merf


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha, I actually saw that video a couple days ago! Looks like some spectacular fishing. 

I checked out the website, might have to get that book. Thanks.


----------

